# Nearly One Year Photos Of My Piranha



## 4tog

Hello, since this serrasalmus is in my tank for nearly year, id like you to help me ID this one. Ill post pictures from year before, and current.
This is not this piranha current home, its just photo tank.

Year before, baby


















And current looking of that fish.










































Im sorry for bad quality of my pictures, ill try to make better as soon as i get proper camera.
Help me with ID of that fish, please.

Best regards !

4tog


----------



## Ja'eh

S. compressus.


----------



## hastatus

Hard for me to say. Poor quality photos. Attempt to get a better flank view. Need to see the spotting around belly region.


----------



## Ja'eh

I was also thinking maybe s. altuvei but from what I can see it looks like there might be too much spotting below the lateral line. I agree that a better flank shot would be very helpful, try to get a clear shot without using the flash.


----------



## hastatus

Ja said:


> I was also thinking maybe s. altuvei but from what I can see it looks like there might be too much spotting below the lateral line. I agree that a better flank shot would be very helpful, try to get a clear shot without using the flash.


 First juvenile photo raises a red flag but I need to see a better photo all together


----------



## memento

Looks like S.compressus, but the flash makes it hard to say how the spottings below the lateral line are really.
So I just have to agree, a clear flank shot without flash might be of help


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> Looks like S.compressus, but the flash makes it hard to say how the spottings below the lateral line are really.
> So I just have to agree, a clear flank shot without flash might be of help


Aren't you the expert rofl


----------



## memento

hastatus said:


> Looks like S.compressus, but the flash makes it hard to say how the spottings below the lateral line are really.
> So I just have to agree, a clear flank shot without flash might be of help


Aren't you the expert rofl















[/quote]

No, apparently I'm just a wannabe-you









But I'm not going to degrade this topic with that crap. I'm just another hobbyist who tries to get a little understanding about piranhas


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> Looks like S.compressus, but the flash makes it hard to say how the spottings below the lateral line are really.
> So I just have to agree, a clear flank shot without flash might be of help


Aren't you the expert rofl















[/quote]

No, apparently I'm just a wannabe-you









But I'm not going to degrade this topic with that crap. I'm just another hobbyist who tries to get a little understanding about piranhas








[/quote]
That's what I heard. Drink more beers and tequila, get more rotund and look like jerry garcia. You might make me a good clone.:laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh

hastatus said:


> I was also thinking maybe s. altuvei but from what I can see it looks like there might be too much spotting below the lateral line. I agree that a better flank shot would be very helpful, try to get a clear shot without using the flash.


 First juvenile photo raises a red flag but I need to see a better photo all together
[/quote]

It does look drastically different in that first pic. Going by the first photo I wouldn't have suggested s. compressus....ohhh Frank I wish you could just give us an inkling of what you are thinking.


----------



## 4tog

If its necessery to ID this piranha, all i can do more is makin a photograp of this piranha on a white towell. Would that help to make 100 % sure ID of that fish ?

Best regards.


----------



## Ja'eh

Sure if you are comfortable with that but don't do it on our account, just try more flank shots.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Get a flank shot in the water.

Cleaning your glass and getting a fish infront of just solid background would be ideal so try to eliminate watermarks and any reflections... Like said you may want no flash (as the light is often reflected off the scales making the fish look almost bright) so you may need room lights on and mayby some lamps or somethign around the tank so you can get it well lit.

With that said I am not overly sure what it is.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just eyeballing it from the photos, I would say either Compressus or Altuvei...


----------



## hastatus

Da said:


> Just eyeballing it from the photos, I would say either Compressus or Altuvei...


That's helpful.


----------



## Da' Manster!

You can also use "process of elimination" as a tool for idenitification purposes in accordance with facts and info that we already know about the various species of piranhas!...







....


----------



## Ja'eh

I'm itching to see some new flank shots.


----------



## MFNRyan

*I'll tell you what that mother F*cker is... SIMPLE... it's a danm ole **Eigenmanni Piranha!!!*


----------



## hastatus

Ja said:


> I'm itching to see some new flank shots.


You know they have meds for that itch


----------



## MFNRyan

Just tell her it's from razor burn though


----------



## memento

RedBelly11 said:


> *I'll tell you what that mother F*cker is... SIMPLE... it's a danm ole **Eigenmanni Piranha!!!*


S.eigenmanni has a more blunted snout, like in Pristobrycon species.
This looks more like a Serrasalmus species.


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> *I'll tell you what that mother F*cker is... SIMPLE... it's a danm ole **Eigenmanni Piranha!!!*


S.eigenmanni has a more blunted snout, like in Pristobrycon species.
This looks more like a Serrasalmus species.
[/quote]
Partially right. Juveniles resemble serrasalmus species but with a larger eye diameter which this fish does not have. As maturity sets in the fish will be more Pristobrycon-like. But this fish is not Pristobrycon.

Serrasalmus eigenmanni also goes through same transformation. However there are questions on whether this species should remain in Serrasalmus or moved into Pristobrycon or an entirely new genus.


----------



## 4tog

I just couldnt make a picture showing the belly correctly with my old camera. Im sorry. I had to take out the fish and make photos. Fish is 15cm right now. And there is a photos, i hope it will be enough to finally ID my P







You can click on images to make them larger if im well.

Best Regards,


----------



## hastatus

Serrasalmus compressus. (Hope that towel was wet).


----------



## 4tog

hastatus said:


> Serrasalmus compressus. (Hope that towel was wet).


And its 100 % sure thats its serrasalmus compressus ? Thanks a lot then !

*Im sorry*, but i didnt thought to wet the towell before puting fish onto it. Im so stupid, damnt. Is that going to harm the fish in any way ? P was on that towell for less than 30 seconds.

Best regards.


----------



## hastatus

4tog said:


> Serrasalmus compressus. (Hope that towel was wet).


And its 100 % sure thats its serrasalmus compressus ? Thanks a lot then !

*Im sorry*, but i didnt thought to wet the towell before puting fish onto it. Im so stupid, damnt. Is that going to harm the fish in any way ? P was on that towell for less than 30 seconds.

Best regards.
[/quote]
Without having the fish in front of me and not knowing what river it came from, it'd the best ID I can give you based on the photo and description.

Wet towel is best as the fish stress less and a moist towel reduces friction on the scales. Just don't do that again.


----------



## Ja'eh

hastatus said:


> I'm itching to see some new flank shots.


You know they have meds for that itch








[/quote]

Before I get the meds maybe you can ID my itch.









Yes wetting the towel would have been better. Nice compressus.


----------



## hastatus

Ja said:


> I'm itching to see some new flank shots.


You know they have meds for that itch








[/quote]

Before I get the meds maybe you can ID my itch.









Yes wetting the towel would have been better. Nice compressus.
[/quote]
That would take a much larger microscope than I own.


----------



## Smoke

Nice shots! Fish looks clean and dry.











memento said:


> *I'll tell you what that mother F*cker is... SIMPLE... it's a danm ole **Eigenmanni Piranha!!!*


S.eigenmanni has a more blunted snout, like in Pristobrycon species.
This looks more like a Serrasalmus species.
[/quote]

x2... I've owned several Eigenmanni's and they don't look like that (the OP's pic).


----------



## 4tog

Thanks for your help guys !
Could i ask some questions in this topic ?

How many galons i need to house compressus for life, currently he's in 80 galons, but im pretty sure thats more than enough, or im mistaken ? 
How big compressus can growth ? 6"(~15cm) is a mature fish, right ?

Best regards and thanks for your help, again !



hastatus said:


> Serrasalmus compressus. (Hope that towel was wet).


And its 100 % sure thats its serrasalmus compressus ? Thanks a lot then !

*Im sorry*, but i didnt thought to wet the towell before puting fish onto it. Im so stupid, damnt. Is that going to harm the fish in any way ? P was on that towell for less than 30 seconds.

Best regards.
[/quote]
Without having the fish in front of me and not knowing what river it came from, it'd the best ID I can give you based on the photo and description.

Wet towel is best as the fish stress less and a moist towel reduces friction on the scales. Just don't do that again.
[/quote]

Yeah, id like to know the location... But how i could ask for that much, if i recieved compressus instead of elongatus







(online shoping)

Best Regards !


----------



## MFNRyan

I had no idea, I was just messing around. I'm not qualified enough to ID a fish through a photo lol.


----------



## Lifer374

8.5" - 9" is about as big as your fish is going to get. 
I don't know the footprint of your tank but an 80 gallon will be more then fine.

Serrasalmus compressus can be kept in a standard 55 gallon tank being 48" x 12"....A 48" x 18" tank, in my opinion, is the better route for these fish.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

lovin those teeth!!!!


----------



## BanditBrother

Awesome fish buddy!! Should be fine too in a 48 x 18!!! Gd luck!!!


----------



## MFNRyan

I wish I could see the pictures. I just bought what I think, an have been told by multiple people is a Compressus, it's about 7-8" eyeball so in reality probably 6 ha ha since my eyes see bigger then the tape







I'm waiting to get pictures of him, some good ones for easy ID. I'll post a new topic when I get them. Is there anyway to pull the pictures from this post back up or have they been lost in WWW space forever


----------

